# Teile einer HTML Seite automatisch auf einer anderen



## slamka (4. Juni 2006)

hi, ich hab ein "problem"

und zwar habe ich auf unserer startseite ( http://www.superkwax.de/haupt.htm ) immer die kommenden events stehen. um aktuell zu bleiben muss ich immer den eventkalender ( http://www.superkwax.de/events.htm ) und die startseite ändern.

gibt es ein script, dass die ersten 7 events aus dem eventkalender nimmt und in der startseite einfügt? also so, dass ich nur noch den kalender ändern muss und die startseite darauf zukreift?

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juni 2006)

Mit HTML lässt sich sowas nicht machen, da dies keine Skriptsprache ist.

Du kannst dies entweder mit einer serverseitigen Sprache(PHP etc.) oder clientseitig(Javascript) machen.


----------



## slamka (4. Juni 2006)

und wie soll das mit javascript gehen? hab schon bei selfhtml gesucht, aber nichts derartiges gefunden


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juni 2006)

Suche nach XMLHttpRequest  oder AJAX(auch im Board gibt es dazu Beiträge).

Damit kannst du den Inhalt von Dateien auslesen. Du musst ihn dann nur noch passend aufbereiten, indem du z.B. anhand regulärer Ausdrücke den gewünschten Teil "extrahierst"...und kannst es dann in der Seite ausgeben.

Übrigens: wirf Bitte mal einen Blick in meine Signatur...Stichpunkt: _ durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind unerwünscht._
Danke.


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2006)

*offtopic*

@ slamka: Bitte achte in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, siehe hierzu auch Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## Gumbo (4. Juni 2006)

Am besten speicherst du die Termine in einer Datenbank oder Textdatei (etwa im CSV- oder XML-Format) und verarbeitest dieser in einem serverseitigen Skript (etwa PHP).


----------

